# Relocation Companies



## Macrossian (May 19, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I will be heading to Dubai from Australia around the end of July. Currently looking for a reliable relocation service provider. 

Found a number of relocation service providers which either I have heard of or the website looks half decent. Pricing information is easy to obtain, but service level and reliabilty would be somewhat harder to gauge until one has actually used a company.

Allied Pickfords 
Wridgways Australia 
Atlas Forwarding 
Boltt International 
DiscountFreight
Jetta Express
Luggage Forward 
LuggageLine™
Pack & Send
Personal Porter™
Professional Freight Services (PFS)
Seven Seas Worldwide
World Baggage
World Freight Australia 
XS Bags & Boxes 

Does anyone have any particular relocation company to recommend from Australia to Dubai, regardless if it's in the list above?

Any advice/input is much appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kent is another one to try.

Places like Jetta are used more for excess luggage .

We have used Jetta before, and they are brilliant.
Both times we moved to Dubai, we didnt ship everything, but used Jetta to bring across extra clothes, photo albums, bikes etc.

If you are planning on bringing it all try companies such as 
Kent, Wridgeways, Crown, Allied Pickfords, Transinternational,

We had quotes from a few of the above, before deciding to to take everything, and they were within a few thousand of each other (once we added insurance)


----------

